# Would you eat a songthrush?



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

They are in season apparently, and very tasty. It isn't illegal to catch them, provided you have a licence, and they are not classified as an endangered species here. 

My friend told me yesterday that she was going to have some for supper, and I guess she wasn't surprised at my very British reaction of horror. But when you think of it, why is fine to eat a partridge or a chicken, but not a songbird? A cow, but not a horse? A pig, but not a dog?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> ....... But when you think of it, why is fine to eat a





Alcalaina said:


> partridge or a chicken


 I have no problems with those two 



Alcalaina said:


> but not a songbird?


 Cause the songbird contributes to my well being and has very little meat?? Also it reminds me of a frenchman I saw near Bordeaux. He was dressed like he was in the SAS with a rifle - he shot a green finch from 4 metres 




Alcalaina said:


> A cow, but not a horse?


 Because a horse is a loyal inteligent friend. Wouldn't want to ride a cow into battle 




Alcalaina said:


> A pig, but not a dog?


 Because bacon smells delicious 

Yup I can justify my squeamishness


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I probably would if I didn't know what it was.............

I've eaten horse - didn't know it at the time - it was very tasty, but I have to admit I wouldn't choose it from a menu

I've eaten alligator, frog's legs, all sorts of things

would happily eat alligator again -wouldn't bother with frog's legs though


maybe someone can help me.......I have 2 dozen quails eggs in the fridge - either I clicked the wrong box on my supermarket order or someone decided to have a laugh

don't quite know what to do with them............


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

I can't vouch for any of the recipes you'll find there, but take a look at Quail Egg Recipes (proving once more that there's a site on the web for just about anything!).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> maybe someone can help me.......I have 2 dozen quails eggs in the fridge - either I clicked the wrong box on my supermarket order or someone decided to have a laugh
> 
> don't quite know what to do with them............


They are regarded as a delicacy! Fiddly though. 

Best hard-boiled, peeled, halved and mixed into a green salad with strips of jamon or bacon. They only need boiling for a couple of minutes.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I probably would if I didn't know what it was.............
> 
> I've eaten horse - didn't know it at the time - it was very tasty, but I have to admit I wouldn't choose it from a menu
> 
> ...


Boil them but do not over do it. 3 mins simmering water should do it.

Per person:

Cut in half two lightly boiled eggs, pour over a well seasoned hollandaise. Thin toasted bread fingers. Goes down well with some mild setas fried in the smallest amount of olive oil and served with a little chopped fresh parsley. To brighten the plate in spanish style one cherry tomato halved per person


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> Boil them but do not over do it. 3 mins simmering water should do it.
> 
> Per person:
> 
> Cut in half two lightly boiled eggs, pour over a well seasoned hollandaise. Thin toasted bread fingers. Goes down well with some mild setas fried in the smallest amount of olive oil and served with a little chopped fresh parsley. To brighten the plate in spanish style one cherry tomato halved per person


Half a cherry tomato each, and you're complaining there's not enough meat on a thrush?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Newyorkaise said:


> I can't vouch for any of the recipes you'll find there, but take a look at Quail Egg Recipes (proving once more that there's a site on the web for just about anything!).




looks like it might have to be an omelette


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

They eat these (or very similar) in Cyprus, they were OK, more sucking than chewing involved, can't see me rushing to buy Tesco buy a load. 

Meat is meat I'll try any to be honest. I've eaten everything from snake through to mopane worms in the course of my travels and hobbies. Horse is good I'm surprised there is not more on sale in the UK.

Quail eggs pickle very well and quickly. Use a flavoured wine vinegar, Tarragon works well; very nice with cold meats and salad.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> They eat these (or very similar) in Cyprus, they were OK, more sucking than chewing involved, can't see me rushing to buy Tesco buy a load.
> 
> Meat is meat I'll try any to be honest. I've eaten everything from snake through to mopane worms in the course of my travels and hobbies. Horse is good I'm surprised there is not more on sale in the UK.
> 
> Quail eggs pickle very well and quickly. Use a flavoured wine vinegar, Tarragon works well; very nice with cold meats and salad.


maybe I'll pickle them for my OH - it really does seem a shame to make an omelette


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I probably would if I didn't know what it was.............
> 
> I've eaten horse - didn't know it at the time - it was very tasty, but I have to admit I wouldn't choose it from a menu
> 
> ...


Never bought them myself but have had them in some tapas bars/restaurants. They were served up fried on mini spicy hamburgers!

Two dozen! Should be able to get a couple of omelettes out of them then too!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Never bought them myself but have had them in some tapas bars/restaurants. They were served up fried on mini spicy hamburgers!
> 
> Two dozen! Should be able to get a couple of omelettes out of them then too!


now there's an idea - I love an egg in my bun with my hamburger, but a chicken egg is sometimes a bit big - a couple of quail eggs might just do the trick:clap2:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

In the bar around the corner Angel does a rather amusing tapa. It's a quail's egg fried with four thin strips of bacon radiating out from the centre and placed on a small piece of fried bread. It's usually referred to by the expats as "English Breakfast".


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> I have no problems with those two
> 
> Cause the songbird contributes to my well being and has very little meat?? Also it reminds me of a frenchman I saw near Bordeaux. He was dressed like he was in the SAS with a rifle - he shot a green finch from 4 metres


Wonder it wasn't a shotgun !


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> They are in season apparently, and very tasty. It isn't illegal to catch them, provided you have a licence, and they are not classified as an endangered species here.
> 
> My friend told me yesterday that she was going to have some for supper, and I guess she wasn't surprised at my very British reaction of horror. But when you think of it, why is fine to eat a partridge or a chicken, but not a songbird? A cow, but not a horse? A pig, but not a dog?


By choice ?....... no.


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> They are in season apparently, and very tasty. It isn't illegal to catch them, provided you have a licence, and they are not classified as an endangered species here.
> 
> My friend told me yesterday that she was going to have some for supper, and I guess she wasn't surprised at my very British reaction of horror. But when you think of it, why is fine to eat a partridge or a chicken, but not a songbird? A cow, but not a horse? A pig, but not a dog?


Only on 2 conditions:

1) It looks vaguely like beef, pork, chicken or turkey.

2) If it doesn't I can smother it in ketchup to keep my eyes happy!


----------



## dinnow (Feb 14, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> They are in season apparently, and very tasty. It isn't illegal to catch them, provided you have a licence, and they are not classified as an endangered species here.
> 
> My friend told me yesterday that she was going to have some for supper, and I guess she wasn't surprised at my very British reaction of horror. But when you think of it, why is fine to eat a partridge or a chicken, but not a songbird? A cow, but not a horse? A pig, but not a dog?


The Irish and Belgians regularly eat horse, the Koreans eat dog. It's all about conditioning.
I've often thought that a solution to the stray dog and feral cat problem in many areas is to employ a cat/dog catcher; insist that the animals are chipped and charge people for recovering them from the pound; and those that are not claimed then sent to the abattoir to be put down humanely and passed into the food chain either selling to butchers locally or exported to countries who are not so squeamish. Pays the cat/dog catcher's wages - commission only of course to incentivise him/her.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

dinnow said:


> The Irish and Belgians regularly eat horse, the Koreans eat dog. It's all about conditioning.
> I've often thought that a solution to the stray dog and feral cat problem in many areas is to employ a cat/dog catcher; insist that the animals are chipped and charge people for recovering them from the pound; and those that are not claimed then sent to the abattoir to be put down humanely and passed into the food chain either selling to butchers locally or exported to countries who are not so squeamish. Pays the cat/dog catcher's wages - commission only of course to incentivise him/her.


I think this already happens in some places, at least up until the food-chain bit. That´s an interesting proposal, but some of these animals are riddled with disease and it might be difficult to find a market! I suspect they are made into fertiliser.

And the commission idea is a bit scary; people´s prize pooches might end up on some menu if the catcher falls on hard times!


----------



## dinnow (Feb 14, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> I think this already happens in some places, at least up until the food-chain bit. That´s an interesting proposal, but some of these animals are riddled with disease and it might be difficult to find a market! I suspect they are made into fertiliser.
> 
> And the commission idea is a bit scary; people´s prize pooches might end up on some menu if the catcher falls on hard times!


Certainly some ayuntamientos have introduced a requirement for all dogs to be chipped and registered. Serious owners will have no problem with that and would then benefit under the above scheme as they could be notified immediately their dog turned up in the pound and would be able to retrieve pooch on payment of a small fine.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

dinnow said:


> Certainly some ayuntamientos have introduced a requirement for all dogs to be chipped and registered. Serious owners will have no problem with that and would then benefit under the above scheme as they could be notified immediately their dog turned up in the pound and would be able to retrieve pooch on payment of a small fine.


:focus: Not another dog thread, please !!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I wonder if dogs eat songthrushes:confused2:



:focus:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I wonder if dogs eat songthrushes:confused2:
> 
> :focus:


Dunno, but cats do!


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> Never bought them myself but have had them in some tapas bars/restaurants. They were served up fried on mini spicy hamburgers!
> 
> Two dozen! Should be able to get a couple of omelettes out of them then too!


I breed Quail, I sell a lot of them and the eggs too, but never eat any ourselfs,(its like working in a sweet shop really) but Waitrose is currently selling Quail egg Scotch eggs, just the right size perfect to make Scotch eggs or they sell 1dz hard boiled peeled with Cellery salt, ideal for picnics, just an idea hope it helps


----------

